# TubiTV issue



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

I have watched two movies so far on this channel and have had the same issue both times. Here what it does. I will be watching the movie and all of a sudden the audio stays normal but the video is fast forwarding. I will usually hit rewind or fast forward and it will go to a set of ads then back to normal. Then later it will do the same thing again. Has anyone else had this problem with tubitv or is it just me. I have watched movies on other streaming channels and I don't get that problem just tubitv.


----------

